# Testing The Ac



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, what is the best way to test AC (Air Conditioning) if you only have an extension cord and a 20 amp circuit? Drive to the local campground and rent a spot for 15 minutes?

How do YOU test it?

BBB


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine runs fine on 20 amp, if nothing else is on, like the microwave. I have a 30 to 20/15 amp adapter plug and just plug it in a lightly used circuit of the house.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Just don't have a bunch of other stuff going on that 20 amp circuit and you will be fine.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

You know, I just never thought to TRY it. Always thought it would just pop the breaker.

I'm going to adopt a new signature line : "Stupidity knows no bounds and reigns triumphant over progress, quality of life, and the ability to get out and go camping!"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

having_fun said:


> Mine runs fine on 20 amp, if nothing else is on, like the microwave. I have a 30 to 20/15 amp adapter plug and just plug it in a lightly used circuit of the house.


Us too!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Mine runs fine on 20 amp, if nothing else is on, like the microwave. I have a 30 to 20/15 amp adapter plug and just plug it in a lightly used circuit of the house.


Us too!
[/quote]

X3 with the adpator all is well


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mine will run on the 15 amp plug on the back of the house IF i use the 30 amp RV extenision cord that I carry, if I try to use a heavy duty 15 amp extension cord, it will start and run for a while but it will kick out the breaker. Now I have 30 amp service right next to the camper so it isn't a problem.

Gary


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Good point, long runs need better cords or the amps will go up. So if you do need an extension cord, you should use an RV one.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

having_fun said:


> Good point, long runs need better cords or the amps will go up. So if you do need an extension cord, you should use an RV one.


Using a too small extension cord will drop the voltage to the camper. I tried to run my camper without the AC on a 50' 16 g. extension cord and it not only didn't run anything, it drained the battery. Only way that I would try to test the AC on a 20 amp curcuit is to first of all make sure it is a 20 amp service (12 g. wire) and as short of a run as possible. The AC draws about 12 amps - upto 18 when starting, and the charging curcuit pulls 5 to 10 more amps, so be careful. That being said, if you have an outdoor plug in handy that you can use an adapter on the shore line only, then try it.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, voltages drops, so the amps go up. Power is the same. P(watts)=IV (amps * volts) , drop volts and the amps go up.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Got to have one of those big ol' fat extension cords. I am putting in a 30amp plug by the house. Its 21 feet from the camper to where the plug will be, still got 9 feet to spare.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

20 amp in the laundry room or garage will work fine


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I ran a test on the trailer just after buying. The AC surges to 17 amps when the AC starts but within about 1 min or so it settles to 12-13 amps. So as long as you have been plugged in and let the charging circuit settle down a 20 amp was working fine.

MK


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian - I fully extend my 30amp cord, I also have a second 30' 30amp cord that I use and then use a very short adapter to plug into the 20amp plug-in near the front of the garage. I turn everything off on that 20amp circuit, garage lights, unplug the freezer (be sure to plug in later or else) and anything else you can find. Do the same in the RV too, then fire up and let the fan start running on low if possible, then click on the AC (and pray). I'm able to run mine on high just fine.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Works OK if the baterries are charged. If the converter is just starting to recharge the batt's it can draw alot. That added to the start up wattage needed for the A/C can/will blow the breaker. 
Or at least that's what I've heard, never happened to me


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ED_RN said:


> Works OK if the baterries are charged. If the converter is just starting to recharge the batt's it can draw alot. That added to the start up wattage needed for the A/C can/will blow the breaker.
> Or at least that's what I've heard, never happened to me


True statement, if you are just plugging in then you need to make sure all other loads like fridge and water heater are off and that the converter is not in bulk mode. The converter may only be drawing 4 or 5 amps but that is 20-25% of the circuit you want to use for the test on the AC unit.

I would also monitor AC voltage to make sure it did not drop to below 109 during any testing. Low voltage is a killer to motors.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If I recall the Carrier manual correctly (I think it is the one I downloaded and printed from a link posted here, somehere recently), the A/C unit only draws about 15 amps. I run mine off a wall plug in my garage and it has a 20 amp breaker in that circuit, downstairs. But the east and north wall plugs in my kitchen are also on the same circuit (the guy who built and wired the house was an electrical engineer







). And the microwave is plugged into that circuit, inside the house.

So on the rare occasion when I have the Outback's A/C ON in the driveway, I tell the DD and DW to leave the microwave OFF. It will trip the breaker every time (voice of experience).

Mike


----------

